
Google confirms some of its own services blocked in Russia over the Telegram ban - DmenshunlAnlsis
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/22/google-confirms-some-of-its-own-services-are-now-getting-blocked-in-russia-over-the-telegram-ban/
======
siberianbear
I'm in Russia now. This morning I got the message on Telegram to throw a paper
plane out my window tonight at exactly 7:00 p.m.

Telegram has been working fine here except for a short period right when the
block started.

I haven't personally experienced any problems with the internet, but yesterday
one of my Russian friends commented that she couldn't log into her _Russian_
bank account because of the banned ip addresses.

~~~
jerry40
Google.com and gmail.com are not working on my side. Even worse, HN search is
not working as well! Also on Sat MSDN loaded very slowly. Yesterday it became
much better.

~~~
siberianbear
Odd, all of those are working fine for me. I went to MSDN just now and it
seemed to load slow, but I don't regularly use it so I don't know if anything
changed.

------
_salmon
Sounds like Telegram may be Domain Fronting:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_fronting](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_fronting)

------
cpv
A previous submission, when the Telegram related IP ban started.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16856509](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16856509)

------
walrus01
The Russian federal government has ordered null routes of many chunks of ipv4
space as large as /12, of course this will break a great many non telegram
related services.

------
Fins
There goes the whole "too big to block" BS...

Although Durov and Telegram do have rather dubious reputation.

